# billing for  surgeon with  resident doing the surgery



## Joan Prisco (Mar 20, 2009)

Can a surgeon who is guiding a resident through surgery bill for the service?
How does the surgeon document his services?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 20, 2009)

*Teaching Physician Guidelines*

Our surgeons typically state: "I was scrubbed and present for the entire procedure."

Yes, the bill goes out under the surgeon's name. 

If no teaching physician presence/participation is noted, then we code the service with a dummy code that indicates "resident service only" and no bill goes out. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## igonzalez (Jul 12, 2011)

what if the resident is the one dictating the operative report and states that the primary surgeon was scrubbed and present for the entire procedure? Can the bill still go out under the surgeon's name?


----------

